# First real life painting in 6 years



## x65943 (Dec 21, 2017)

What do you think?


----------



## CrimsonMaple (Dec 21, 2017)

Looks really nice, but I think you need more paint. Looks kinda like a base layer.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 21, 2017)

CrimsonMaple said:


> Looks really nice, but I think you need more paint. Looks kinda like a base layer.


Thanks. I never had formal training - so I don't know much about painting. How many coats do you think are necessary?


----------



## CrimsonMaple (Dec 21, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Thanks. I never had formal training - so I don't know much about painting. How many coats do you think are necessary?


I haven't had much either ^^;;. It is really up to you. There can be as many layers as you see fit. Just don't show too much of the canvas.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm missing the signature strokes that could make a a masterpiece from the 17th century.

Also, showing canvas isn't a bad thing, especially if you can make it work.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 21, 2017)

if you don't put a lot of paint to keep the canvas apparent, don't make area with more paint than everywhere else.
almost all your picture you can see the canvas, except on the couch (and dog's cloth), you put too much red paint, and we can clearly see you were angry or tired of painting.
we can see the "brush stroke" direction are more random. all other places, the brush direction seems to fit the matter/light/texture.

that's probably not easy, but just keep doing it !
make more and do it your own way 
you'll learn from experience.

do you have any 6-year-old painting to show?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 21, 2017)

Hey, doggy.


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 21, 2017)

wow o.o


----------



## x65943 (Dec 21, 2017)

Cyan said:


> if you don't put a lot of paint to keep the canvas apparent, don't make area with more paint than everywhere else.
> almost all your picture you can see the canvas, except on the couch (and dog's cloth), you put too much red paint, and we can clearly see you were angry or tired of painting.
> we can see the "brush stroke" direction are more random. all other places, the brush direction seems to fit the matter/light/texture.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the words of advice. I do have some older paintings but again I didn't really know how to paint then either. 

I have always had a problem in art where I try to do it too fast. I made this painting in a couple hours (and I guess it shows). 

I'll be sure to post for everyone the next one I make, and let me know what you think!

This is the first painting I ever made from 10 years ago.




This is a more fun design with no planning that I made about 6 years ago.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 21, 2017)

I like the first one, it's onirique (seems not an english word, so, dreamlike) and sad.
is it aquarelle ?

which size are these canvas? how did you scan them? it's really flat and well scanned.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 21, 2017)

Cyan said:


> I like the first one, it's onirique (seems not an english word, so, dreamlike) and sad.
> is it aquarelle ?
> 
> which size are these canvas? how did you scan them? it's really flat and well scanned.


Thanks. It's not aquarelle - they are all acrylic, I just happened to use water with the acrylic in the first painting.

These are small canvases - but I am not sure of the dimensions any more as these are very old photos and I have since misplaced the originals (I think my mom sold them after I left for University).

I photographed these, I didn't scan them. I don't have a large enough scanner for that.


----------

